# those of you who shop at menards



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

just out of curiosity, what is your opinion of their lumber? does it compare to lowes? okay, I'm a geek, but I grade lumber for a living, and have always wondered about this! if anyone has any input for me, I appreciate your time!
shannon


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Menard's lumber is bad. Lowe's lumber is bad, too. It's difficult to find any good lumber or plywood products at Menard's - you have to sort through a lot of junk just to find a few good ones. We get all our lumber at the local lumberyard if we're building something good. If it's something like a shelf in the garage or some unimportant project, Menard's is ok for that.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

where does your local lumber yard get their lumber from?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Menard's buys its lumber on the open market just as HomeDepot and Lowes does.

What sets Menard's apart is that they do a lot more "in house" Menards runs their own Treated Lumber Plant in WI. Also, they make their own trusses. They form their own pole barn siding, too.

I've seen the logs that Potlatch buys to make 2 x 4 and 2 x 6. It is amazing they can make any money buying logs that barely have 2 2x4s in each one.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you have to do lots and lots of sorting these days, anywhere you go. I was at Menards just yesterday and someone had brought back a one by six ten feet long that had warped into a quarter moon shape(hey, I could have used that on my soffitt a month ago--just right for the curve on my hundred year old house) One thing I have noticed with all of them is that they bring in the lumber, OSB, and plywood from the outside humidity to the really dry indoor air--and of course, it warps...... On the other hand, the treated lumber in outside storage, you have to get it nailed or screwed down pretty fast, or it, too will twist and warp, because it picks up moisture from the rain. And of course, I plan my projects ahead and wait for the enevitable sale.

I just resign myself to sorting piece by piece to get what I want for my own house and projects. But, shhhhh, don't tell them I always check the discount bin for good four foot pieces that make it there because of waste, splits, and employe damage. I have a garage full of cedar for planter boxes, window trim, bird houses, fencing and a whole stack of pine siding that will be going into my man cave next month--I can use four footers for ten cents on the dollar........

I think Menards just factors in the waste, just like Paul hitting the wall once in awhile.....

geo


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

I always buy my lumber at Menards, there's more of a selection and most of it is stored covered outside where it can breath properly. They're also usually cheaper than Home Depot or Lowe's and they have more different types of nails/screws/hangers etc than the other two.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I have looked at them and and home depot and very carefully calculated the differences its is 
6 of one, half a dozen of another, and six for the last one....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I do buy lumber from Menards. You have to sort through it to get good straight pieces of 2X and good plywood. I would never order lumber delivered from Menards. I expect I would have to return half of it.

When I built the chicken coop this spring, I bought the 2X from the neighbor 2 miles away with the sawmill. The price was the same and I didn't have to drive 50 miles to Menards. The downside was that the lumber was rough cut and measured a real 2" X 4". I got splinters working with it and the wall thickness was not standard so windows and doors would have to be modified. For the chickens I built my own door and windows so it wasn't a problem. The neighbor's lumber is air dried, Menards is kiln dried. I have not noticed any difference in warping. I will do business with the neighbor when practical.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> I do buy lumber from Menards. You have to sort through it to get good straight pieces of 2X and good plywood. I would never order lumber delivered from Menards. I expect I would have to return half of it.
> 
> When I built the chicken coop this spring, I bought the 2X from the neighbor 2 miles away with the sawmill. The price was the same and I didn't have to drive 50 miles to Menards. The downside was that the lumber was rough cut and measured a real 2" X 4". I got splinters working with it and the wall thickness was not standard so windows and doors would have to be modified. For the chickens I built my own door and windows so it wasn't a problem. The neighbor's lumber is air dried, Menards is kiln dried. I have not noticed any difference in warping. I will do business with the neighbor when practical.


Maybe next time ask your neighbor to cut it to store bought size if it's going to cause you to modify the doors and windows.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have not found that any of the Big Box stores has decent lumber. We watch, and there are a few mills that if we see a pallet of 2x4's from, we'll see if we can get 40-50 of them.

Lately it's not uncommon to only find 20% of the 2x4's are worth buying. I'd never let Menards fill an order for lumber, you'd get what someone like me has already picked through.

We have been buying from Menards for over 30 years. They use to be total joke, then they got really good for several years. In the last 3-4 they've gone back to thier roots- junk lumber that you really have to watch. 

We have always bought most of our building materials from Menards, and we've done a lot of building. I love that I'm only 12 miles away - so far the most trips to Menards in one day has been three.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

geo in mi said:


> I think Menards just factors in the waste, just like Paul hitting the wall once in awhile.....


Nice to have daddy as primary sponsor, isn't it?

We get our lumber from a local building supply place with two locations. They loaded up some 2x4s one time that Paul was going to use as hay feeder runners. He should have inspected them. What junk. They went back.

Peg


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never bought much of anything from Lowes and Home Depot. They're pretty rare in the areas I've lived. 

OTOH, I have bought a _lot_ of lumber from Menards. As in, 90% of our house will end up being framed with Menards lumber. 
Frankly, what I've brought home from Menards has been just as good as the stuff I got at the local yards. And it's significantly less in cost. Around 20-30% most of the time.

That said, I too would _never_ let them deliver. I hand pick absolutely everything I buy. Even if it means spending a couple of hours in the board shed. 
Seriously. 
But the yard guys have figured out I'll tip well if they put up with me that long, too.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

boundarybunnyco said:


> where does your local lumber yard get their lumber from?


They have their own sawmill for some of it. Other stuff I don't know.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Many complain about the quality of Menards boards, but they often buy the cheapest ones they sell, which are grade 3 ( I think).

I purchased some 1x4" pine that looks pretty ratty and had some bows.

I purchased some more of the "cheapest" at a small lumber yard, which looked much nicer. Turned out that the worst one's they sell are grade 2. They were about $1 more per board, than menards.

The "good" and "premium" at menards are much better, but also priced much higher.

Perceptions and price might be in play here.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I buy from a lumber supply yard and get near perfect lumber at a better price than big box.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

boundarybunnyco said:


> where does your local lumber yard get their lumber from?


Most bundles of lumber and plywood have the manufacturer's name painted on the side or on the cover wrap.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

All lumber any more is pretty poor. We used up the old growth more or less, and now are using 'farmed' trees that are fertilized amd promoted to grow quickly. this makes weaker, more twisty wood.

If you compare th same grade lumber, it's going to be just as poor from any of the stores, including the local mom & pop lumber yard.

Menards does a good job of cost control, and if you're willing to sort your lumber as you buy it, you can get good enough wood at a good savings over the Lowes, HD, and mom & pop stores in my area. It is so much of a savings, that folks drive from Iowa to the souhern MN Menards to pick up a trailer of lumber - over their local stores. And I'm a good 100 miles north of Iowa...

We all complain & rattle about the quality of the wood, but - it is the same all over, and we mostly buy at Menards because of the vlalue we get there. That value does mean we get less knowledgable helpers, and more junk to pick through.

I'd be real scared to order a truck load of lumber that _they_ deliver, those bad sticks of wood have to go somewhere, must go to the people that don't pick out their own wood?

--->Paul


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

rambler said:


> Menards does a good job of cost control, and if you're willing to sort your lumber as you buy it, you can get good enough wood at a good savings over the Lowes, HD, and mom & pop stores in my area. *It is so much of a savings*, that folks drive from Iowa to the souhern MN Menards to pick up a trailer of lumber - over their local stores. And I'm a good 100 miles north of Iowa...
> 
> We all complain & rattle about the quality of the wood, but - it is the same all over, and we mostly buy at Menards because of the vlalue we get there. That value does mean we get less knowledgable helpers, and more junk to pick through.
> --->Paul


Really? I gotta wonder about that. yes Ive bought from them but its usaully about being handy,specially when it comes to lumber. 
They have it and its there not a two week order...that attracts me.
But as far a savings? Right now around here there is about a 10 cent difference between them and the locals on a 2x4
But lets say its a full buck.
Now if your building a 32 by 48 house your gonna put about 120 2x4s in it. thats 120 bucks tops. Is it really worth that to drive a extra 40 miles one way to cut the local guy out? Thats 160 miles time you pickem up and take back any returns.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Lumber from Menards is pretty crummy. Definately necessary to pick thru alot of boards.

We had a pole shed "kit" ordered from them about 7 years ago and they delivered it. They really dump a lot of junk then! One of our 4x6 was even sawn 1/3 of the way thru it.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

fantasymaker said:


> But as far a savings? Right now around here there is about a 10 cent difference between them and the locals on a 2x4
> But lets say its a full buck.
> Now if your building a 32 by 48 house your gonna put about 120 2x4s in it. thats 120 bucks tops. Is it really worth that to drive a extra 40 miles one way to cut the local guy out? Thats 160 miles time you pickem up and take back any returns.


Got 2 mom & pop lumber yards left in my local town, got HD, Lowes, and Menards in the big town 35 miles away.

Don't know that the 2 local places have ever been within a buck on a 2x4, typically be $1.80 or so at Menards, and $3.20 at either of the local places. Prices go up & down, but about the same at either town.

Not such a big deal on 2x4, but you need some real lumber, and it only takes 12 sticks of wood and you can pay the gas and still save money driving over to the big town. Nails and screws are worse.

I'm all for supporting the locals, but when I got a pressure treated 6x6 loaded in the pickup from them, and _then_ got the price - I didn't get a whole lot of change from a $100 - I kinda got back to watching my own interests, not the local store's intrest....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, that's about where I'm at, too, rambler. And we're one of those folks driving over 100 miles to get to Menards. 
But it doesn't take long for that extra $2-4 per board to really add up. 

I try to support my local businesses, but I can't afford to increase the cost of my house by several thousand dollars, just so I can subsidize their business. 
I use my local yard for swing-in things like a couple bags of Quickcrete or the odd pound of nails...


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

so there's quite a disparity in opinions. I was just curious, as we sell lumber to many different companies. we have strict rules to follow, and each customer has their own requirements. I personally will buy a random board at the local store, but if I want a unit, I buy it from our mill. 
I don't know where you get "farmed" logs that are fed fertilizer, but that's most definitely not done around here.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If we need something fast for a project, we'll go through the wood at Menard's or Sutherlands.

We try to keep a good stockpile of the "good stuff" we get from a fellow up in Gravity, IA. He dismantles old barns and other buildings, takes the nails out of the wood, and stores it in a couple of "warehouses" he built out of materials from the buildings he takes down.

Charges only about 1/3 the price of "new" materials, and has a much better product.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have always been disappointed the few times I've been to Menards. Seems like I saw lots of damaged, drywall, things were dirty, unorganized, boxes, opened, poorly repackaged, I didn't pay too much attention to their lumber. I've been pretty satisfied with our Lowes.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't help but wonder if it varies from area to area, and even store to store. Almost all the local mom and pop lumberyards have been gobbled up by the big box stores, and due to a certain arrogance on the part of the small vendor. Always made me think of that Garrison Keillor creation, Ralph's Pretty Good Grocery-- If You Can't Find It At Ralph's, You Probably Don't Need It. I find our local Menard's means more sorting than Lowe's, and Home Depot is somewhere in between. But if I want a nice selection of precut hardwoods, oak, cherry, etc, the place to go around here is Menard's. Seems like no matter how thick I buy the pine, it always bows when it becomes shelving, especially for books or canned goods. Red oak doesn't.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

ErinP said:


> Unfortunately, that's about where I'm at, too, rambler. And we're one of those folks driving over 100 miles to get to Menards.
> But it doesn't take long for that extra $2-4 per board to really add up.
> 
> I try to support my local businesses, but I can't afford to increase the cost of my house by several thousand dollars, just so I can subsidize their business.
> I use my local yard for swing-in things like a couple bags of Quickcrete or the odd pound of nails...


 I can see that!
Have you tried getting quotes for larger quanities? Lots of small lumber yards in places like yours get used like a conveinace store , the locals buy one or two boards there but go to town for the big orders so they have to price for the single board trade. they might be able to do a lot beter on substantial orders.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Horseyrider said:


> I can't help but wonder if it varies from area to area, and even store to store.


I think it does.
But then the two Menards stores I shop at, both are in the city where Menards started, and has its headquarters.
So the stores are very clean and very helpful people, and very organized.
Sure you have to "pick through" the wood products from fence posts to 2 X 4's, but what Big Box Store don't you have to?
I have also showed at Lowes, and Home Depot, and Payless Lumber all 3 were in AZ. And everyone you had to sort through stuff to find good stuff.
Menards is no different.
And as a side note.
If I had not known Paul Menard was in Nascar I may not have started to be a Nascar fan. LOL


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Have you tried getting quotes for larger quanities?


Absolutely. Just called two of my local yards on Tuesday, as a matter of fact. And they still didn't even come close.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Thats a bummer! The yard I hung around at can usually BEAT the big box stores on bunk lots....not by much since the margin is usually pennies but they are willing to try.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Do people actually build whole buildings/sheds/barns with the lumber from Lowes and Home Depot? I'm not a fan of either store. I get most of my materials from Menards, and some from the local lumber yard.

I was recently looking for good lumber to make some drying ovens for work. I planned on ripping the 2x's to make shelves/trays for part of it. I also wanted to get straight lumber for the carcass frames. I checked most store in town. Lumber yards, Home Depot, and Menards. I was willing to pay just about anything for high quality in stock lumber. Everyone's lumber was "bad", or not as good as I remember it being. Even the local lumber yards #1 structural lumber was less than stellar. Since I could only make one purchase, I ended up getting everything from Menards.

I have no problem paying for a higher grade lumber, and then just loading up however many dozens/hundreds of pieces I need. When I had the pole barn materials delivered, I didn't have more than a few pieces of less than great pieces. Still usable, but not up to the rest. Anyone that buys the "economy grade" lumber and complains about the quality should be ignored. Its a fine case of "you get what you pay for."

Michael


----------



## Crafty builders (Jun 12, 2017)

boundarybunnyco said:


> just out of curiosity, what is your opinion of their lumber? does it compare to lowes? okay, I'm a geek, but I grade lumber for a living, and have always wondered about this! if anyone has any input for me, I appreciate your time!
> shannon


What I don't like about Menards lumber is there cut, the length and width most of the time is not correct so I have to measure their boards to make sure I get what I am paying for and their employees are not that helpful. They do have some who are excellent but many of them have no training at all in the area they are working. I have to take my tape measurer with me and measure their lumber or start buying it else where. I do like Home Depot because they will cut your lumber for you. Never purchased lumber from lowes or builders supply. Might have to start going to builders suppy.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

We pretty much buy everything from Lowes, our local store is great. They employees are very helpful, prices are good and we usually never have any problems getting decent wood.


----------

